# Found some weeds on my hike today..



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

..I say hike, because I found out a trail up our hill behind our college isn't private.  So I decided to try it out, it was awesome!  Really beautiful here today, 61 already.  I decided to pick a few things and try making a photo so this is what I came up with.  It was really fun and they are all weeds.  I tried my hand at some image editing to try and bring out the colors of the tiny flowers I found


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice photo!  It's warm here today too, 64 degrees right now.  I was just out on the front lawn pulling weeds, lol!  Dandelions and the prickly ones, trying to get them out from between the rocks before they get too big and drop more seeds.  Wonderful you have a new trail to hike, enjoy!  We went for our walk through the woods today too!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photo!  It's warm here today too, 64 degrees right now.  I was just out on the front lawn pulling weeds, lol!  Dandelions and the prickly ones, trying to get them out from between the rocks before they get too big and drop more seeds.  Wonderful you have a new trail to hike, enjoy!  We went for our walk through the woods today too!



I saw two people two different times up there but I just thought they "owned" the property.  Then I found out it belongs to UCC (the college).  It goes through lots of trees and uphill one way, and downhill the way back.  I've been walking on the highway for like the two years I've been here.  They only cut that trail this year!!  Way more fun, and better then walking on pavement any day 

I wish I'd had your weeds to add to my weed-photo, LOLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Raven (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow! nwlady, you have a talent for arranging the plants you found.  
That is really attractive.  I bet   you could make up lovely flower arrangements in a florist shop.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

Raven said:


> Wow! nwlady, you have a talent for arranging the plants you found.
> That is really attractive.  I bet   you could make up lovely flower arrangements in a florist shop.



I really liked doing it too.  I don't think it is that artistic, but I am going to try some more.  Each time I walk I can gather more things, maybe start a portfolio.  Thanks for the compliment  I guess all businesses have to start with an idea


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with Raven, if you can make such a nice arrangement with weeds, imagine what you could do in a florist shop! :rose:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll call around today and see if any of our florists are hiring, thanks you guys denise


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2014)

What do you mean weeds?
We call those wild flowers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

It's just another "one woman's weed is another woman's wildflower" lol!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 10, 2014)

NWL, The picture of the wildflowers is just beautiful !  I bet you had a great time out finding them, and even more fun making the picture. I love it ! ! 


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> NWL, The picture of the wildflowers is just beautiful !  I bet you had a great time out finding them, and even more fun making the picture. I love it ! !
> 
> 
> HappyFlowerLady



I'm going to do some more, it was fun, and I haven't tried something like this before.  I usually take my camera and just take photos of different things, but the most fun (like you mentioned) was finding the stuff, just scraggly lil bits of stuff, yet it was so fun to put together  I can't wait to go again

Thank you so much for the lovely compliment  I think with practice, maybe get better at it denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

"Found some weeds on my hike, today . . . !"


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


> "Found some weeds on my hike, today . . . !"



definitely some of that up there!!  I'll get some, make perdy photos, LOL!!


----------

